# 2013 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS AUGUST 18th



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*ONLINE REGISTRATION IS AVAILABLE AT:
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM










THIS YEAR THE 2013 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR
WILL BE STOPPING IN FRESNO, CA 
August 18[SUP]th[/SUP], 2013
​








WE ARE HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE PRE-REGISTRATION HAS OPEN 
YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO PRE-REGISTER ON-LINE & 
PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL
OR 
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL IN PRE-REGISTRAION FORM
DEADLINE FOR PRE-REGISTRATION IS JULY 28TH, 2013
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW
WE HAVE 5 BUILDINGS (2) WITH MORE THAN 25,000SQFT (1) BUILDING WITH 20,000SQFT. AND (3) SMALLER BUILDINGS WITH 11,000 SQFT 
SO WE CAN ACCOMIDATE MORE IN-DOOR *
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!
GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN EARLY 


*THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW ON THE TOUR TO QUALIFY FOR 
THE LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW OCT. 13, 2013

*
*
CLICK LINK BELOW FOR ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION:

*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form18/index.html


*
CLICK LINK BELOW TO PRINT-OUT PRE-REGISTRTION FORM:**

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=150525365

*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE MAKING A TOUR STOP 
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
AUGUST 18, 2013
*​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I heard woodland is going to be back again


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I think torres is doing woodland


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Its going to be a good one caint wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> I think torres is doing woodland


Raj posted it up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE MAKING A TOUR STOP
> FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> AUGUST 18, 2013
> *​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Raj posted it up


Link?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Link?


Nor cal events page 9


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup woodland is back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup woodland is back


Ill be at that one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Crazy


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FRESNO GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...!!!...TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR THE HOMETOWN....!!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Thos show gonna be good 
GOODTIMES!!! Will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> FRESNO GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...!!!...TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR THE HOMETOWN....!!!


its going to be cool bro hopefuly i can get a line up for that one ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> FRESNO GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...!!!...TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR THE HOMETOWN....!!!


I'm sure you guys are going to roll deep..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> FRESNO GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...!!!...TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR THE HOMETOWN....!!!


u showing all ur pixies


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> u showing all ur pixies


YES SIR HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE 5 PIXIES READY FOR THIS SHOW..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

shit u should take most members bike club lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*THE DATE HAS CHANGED *
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IS PROUDLY TO ANNOUNCE 
*
**FRESNO HOT SUMMER NIGHT*
*LOWRIDER CAR SHOW & CONCERT**

​




*AUGUST 17TH, 2013 3PM TO 9PM

I WILL BE UPDATING ALL INFORMATION
*****
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE 
BIGGEST BADDEST SHOWS THE YEAR
*







*
**Saturday evening show move in if needed Thursday night and Friday will run till midnight and Saturday move-in morning till 2pm. With security onsite Thursday night and Friday 24hrs. There is plenty of trailer parking onsite.
There will also be a beer garden and those who choose to enjoy there evening with a drink can leave there vehicle over night and if they want to come back Sunday morning to Breakdown. 
I want everyone to have a safe & great time and not worry.*​






​




​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think im going to end up making this trip after all


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I think im going to end up making this trip after all


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

going to pre reg A Brothers Love next week


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> going to pre reg A Brothers Love next week



:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

LilyRose62 Will be in the house . 
This is gonna be the pedal cars last show . 
Then its geting put away ..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*HERE YOU GO!!!!!
YOU ASKED FOR ME TO REPOST!!!!



THIS YEAR THE 2013 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR
WILL BE STOPPING IN FRESNO, CA**Saturday
*_*August 17[SUP]th[/SUP], 2013
3pm to 9pm*_

*WE ARE HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE PRE-REGISTRATION HAS OPEN 
YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO PRE-REGISTER ON-LINE & 
PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL
OR 
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL IN PRE-REGISTRATION FORM
DEADLINE FOR PRE-REGISTRATION IS JULY 28TH, 2013
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW
*THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!







GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN EARLY 


*THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW ON THE 
TOUR TO QUALIFY FOR 
THE LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW OCT. 13, 2013

*
*
CLICK LINK BELOW FOR ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION:

*[URL="http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form18/index.html"]http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form18/index.html


*
CLICK LINK BELOW TO PRINT-OUT PRE-REGISTRATION FORM:
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Aug17pre.regForm-4.1.13.pdf


CLICK LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT VENDOR FORM:
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/vendor_fresno.pdf*[/URL]​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> I think im going to end up making this trip after all


YES YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES YOU ARE!!!!


 how are you hope all is well


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Wat up bro how's everything


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Wat up bro how's everything


We are good bro. The weather is geting better how u been


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> We are good bro. The weather is geting better how u been


 that's good to hear yea same here just working a lot trying to get ready for this season you guys going to socios this year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Simon bro but am just take my car my kids pedal car is still waiting on parts hope i have the by fresno but we will be at socios


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My sons bike might not be ready to will see what happens ill see you out there either way


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

going to be a good show win are lose


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> going to be a good show win are lose


I agree


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Getting the tail gater ready for the show sneak peak


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

watson rider said:


> LilyRose62 Will be in the house .
> This is gonna be the pedal cars last show .
> Then its geting put away ..


ay te wacho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

is there going to be a pedal car sweepstakes prize like in meza?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> is there going to be a pedal car sweepstakes prize like in meza?


Yes ther will


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*THIS WILL BE ONE OF 
THE BIGGEST SHOWS THIS YEAR!!!
*





*THE PRE-REGS CONTINUE TO COME IN*
........Whos goin........
​


*1. JUST DIPPIN C.C. Fresno cali
2. SOCIOS
3.MAJESTICS CENCAL
4.BROWN SOCIETY
5.CHEVITOS CC
6.FRESNO CLASSICS CC
7.ESTILO MERCED
8.CARNALES UNIDOS
9.GOODTIMES CC
10.TRAFFIC
11.OLD ILLUSIONS CC
12.ELITE
13.USO
14.TOP DOGS
15.DUKES
16.GLIDE-IN-LOWS
17.EVIL THREAT CC
18.OLDIES CC
19.KLIQUE CC
20.ROLLERZ ONLY CC
21.CHEVROLET CC
22.BROWN PERSUASION CC 
23.IMPALAS CC
24.UNIQUES CC
25.MADERAS FINEST
26.BLVD KINGS CC
27.LUXURIOUS CC
28. CLASSIC IMAGE CC
29. CLASSIC DREAMS CC
30. BROWN EFFECTS CC
31. STYLE UNLIMITED CC
32.NEWSTYLE CC
33.WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC
34.LIFESTYLE CC
35.HIGHTONE CC
36.IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
37.IMPERIALS SAN DIEGO
38.LATINS FINEST 
39.CHEVITOS
40.ROYAL IMAGE LOS ANGELES 
41.STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES 
42.Delegation CC
43.CALI-LIFE CC
44.LOW CREATIONS CC
45.MAJESTICS DELANO
46. Classic Lowriders Las Vegas
47. GROUPE CC
48. SUAVECITO C.C.
49.Lay-M-Low Nor-Cal
50. REZMADE
51. NOKTURNAL C.C.
52.LINDSAY'S FINEST C.C.
53. SWIFT C.C.
54.THEE ARTISTICS
55.LEGIONS B.C.
56. AZTLAN C.C. MEXICALI MEX.
57. FRESNO BOMBS
58.LATIN WORLD C.C.
59.PRIMOS C.C. 
*
AND SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS COMING OUT IN FULL FORCE!!!!​


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea same here


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Me 3 lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


what does Bumb mean?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Me 3 lol


x916


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

sgtsiko1 said:


> what does Bumb mean?


bumping the page to the top of the lowrider bike topics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Bump


:wave:



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> bumping the page to the top of the lowrider bike topics.


:thumbsup:



96tein said:


> x916










​THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW ON THE TOUR LEADING UP TO THE GRAND FINALE!!!!
THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW OCT. 13, 2013​


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey hows everything


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait hell with whos going to win are not im looking forward to kickin it with the homies and meeting new ones


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait hell with whos going to win are not im looking forward to kickin it with the homies and meeting new ones


Same here bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait hell with whos going to win are not im looking forward to kickin it with the homies and meeting new ones


cool story cabron


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

38 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!!
*JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION 
DEADLINE IS JULY 28TH 
**ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW

WE WILL START ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS IMMEDIATELY AFTER CLOSING OF 
PRE-REG DEADLINE AND YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN
ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACTS US*




















​














*YOU CAN PURCHASE ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS IN ADVANCE 
FOR $15.00 
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW 
*
​












​










http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form19/index.html

OR





*YOU CAN ALSO BUY YOUR PRE-SALE TICKETS AT:*



*FOR $15.00*






*F**RESNO & SURROUNDING AREAS *
*LISTEN LIVE AND HAVE A CHANCE TO WIN TICKETS!!!!*​


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

When are u guys having vegas pre reg openings


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 38 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!!
> *JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION
> DEADLINE IS JULY 28TH
> **ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wat to kick it with all the camoradas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

me to bro cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

26 more days to go


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

damn this is going to be a good show. I cant wait to bust out HEARTBREAKER for the first time. looks like the pedal car class is going to be a good one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its going to be a good one


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

its flying by quik


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait its going to be a good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got my confirmation im indoor but since im going sat morning i might be out door ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

just sent stone to check the mail.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost show time and i havent got none of My stuff back for the gt bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gunna go reg day of fuck it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> gunna go reg day of fuck it


Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I here its close to be sold out


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> I here its close to be sold out


Isent it a sold out event!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I thunk so


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> gunna go reg day of fuck it


they will let you, just set up by krazykutting booth ...they will have to judge it


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

just got my confirmation for indoors. its going down. my first pedal car build. pretty excited bout this show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Both my bikes got indoors cool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im still waiting on my confirmation


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Almost show time and i havent got none of My stuff back for the gt bike


That sucks bro.. I know the feeling...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

78mc said:


> That sucks bro.. I know the feeling...


Its all good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ONE MORE WEEK FOR FRESNO... :run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> they will let you, just set up by krazykutting booth ...they will have to judge it


Ha ima email the bike judge hahahahahaha he will let me in . I think i bribed him enough to get a email


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha ima email the bike judge hahahahahaha he will let me in . I think i bribed him enough to get a email


Whos judging it this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anybody else not got there confirmation paper??? I haven't got mines yet ??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Has anybody else not got there confirmation paper??? I haven't got mines yet ??


Yeah me too. Talked to someone last week and she was still sending some out. If I don't get it by Tuesday I'll call her again.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DVS said:


> Yeah me too. Talked to someone last week and she was still sending some out. If I don't get it by Tuesday I'll call her again.


ALRIGHT COOL. JUST WANTED TO KNOW MAYBE THEY FOR GOT TO SEND MINES OUT OR MAYBE LOST IT DURING MAIL.. BUT ILL CALL TUESDAY TO.. THANK YOU.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Some time she will email


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Some time she will email


i been checking my email and nothing :nosad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shes realy busy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Indoors for lil shaggy and the cady cant wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THAT OCHOA GUY THAT LESTIONS TO HIS IPOD WHEN JUDGING


CE 707 said:


> Whos judging it this year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THAT OCHOA GUY THAT LESTIONS TO HIS IPOD WHEN JUDGING


i herd it was some one from new York


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i herd it was some one from new York


Thats what i heard to


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

idk then I was talking to him n he said if I was going to fresno that he be there judging it that he show me some pointers ect


CE 707 said:


> Thats what i heard to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> idk then I was talking to him n he said if I was going to fresno that he be there judging it that he show me some pointers ect


was he judging bikes are they having more then 1 for bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> was he judging bikes are they having more then 1 for bikes


Not sure well i know they had more the one judge for the past few shows either way good luck to everyone out going out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HE WAS DOING BIKES AND ANOTHER GUY FOR PEDAL CARS


Clown Confusion said:


> was he judging bikes are they having more then 1 for bikes


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE B.C. Will be reppin wit a Few Entries!! hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> ELITE B.C. Will be reppin wit a Few Entries!! hno:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ALRIGHT COOL. JUST WANTED TO KNOW MAYBE THEY FOR GOT TO SEND MINES OUT OR MAYBE LOST IT DURING MAIL.. BUT ILL CALL TUESDAY TO.. THANK YOU.


 Got my son's confirmation today.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Both my bikes confirmatios got here n we got outdoors! GT up!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Got indoors


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT BOTH MINE TODAY BOTH OUTSIDE..


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Got mine today


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GOT BOTH MINE TODAY BOTH OUTSIDE..


...... Racism......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HE WAS DOING BIKES AND ANOTHER GUY FOR PEDAL CARS


I guess the guy from new,york is a newbie that doesnt know much


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... Racism......


Yup im not going now..!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn i got out door and it saids its going to be 100 on friday and saturday 98 degrees


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn i got out door and it saids its going to be 100 on friday and saturday 98 degrees


Its gunna be nice at 98 degrees


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Its gunna be nice at 98 degrees


Lol thats hot for me


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Its gunna be nice at 98 degrees


80 is hot for me where I live!!! LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Its gunna be nice at 98 degrees[/QUOTE
> well im leaving Sacramento Friday night set up sat morning then back to the motel and go swimming are float lol then go back to the show an hour before it starts


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

both indoors


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn i got out door and it saids its going to be 100 on friday and saturday 98 degrees


Even if you bike is outdoors, set up a chair against the wall inside... I ain't even competing yet my chair will be inside


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Even if you bike is outdoors, set up a chair against the wall inside... I ain't even competing yet my chair will be inside


nice u going bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Even if you bike is outdoors, set up a chair against the wall inside... I ain't even competing yet my chair will be inside


Yea that what i did for mesa.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

All the way frim TJ mex my boy is going to fresno to show what mex can do








Dia de los muertos 2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

The judge is going to be busy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> All the way frim TJ mex my boy is going to fresno to show what mex can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass bike can it turn right an left with all that hardline aint it suposed to be functioning


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GETTIN THE CAMERA READY..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats a tight logo bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> bad ass bike can it turn right an left with all that hardline aint it suposed to be functioning


Good question?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> bad ass bike can it turn right an left with all that hardline aint it suposed to be functioning


Oooooo yes


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

78mc said:


> Good question?


People will be soprise


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN THE CAMERA READY..


SEE U THIS WEEKN BRO... :wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SEE U THIS WEEKN BRO... :wave:


WAS PJ HIT UP WHEN.YOU IN TOWN...


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:h5::h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> People will be soprise


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN THE CAMERA READY..


:thumbsup: see u in Fresno .


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> :thumbsup: see u in Fresno .


WAS UP ROBERT SEE YOU THERE BRO..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> People will be soprise


:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> WAS PJ HIT UP WHEN.YOU IN TOWN...


Fur sure bro.. Ill be there friday around 12 or afternoom


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> ill be there


ill be leave when i see it lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:


cant wait to see what changes you have made.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hotel booked. See you guys out there.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

96tein said:


> cant wait to see what changes you have made.


2 more days


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill be leave when i see it lol


ask raul


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN THE CAMERA READY..


Make sure u have enough battery


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Shits about to be on and crackin less then 48 hours from show time


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea with will over 100 car clubs going to be there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Last checked they were at 1000 entries as well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Last checked they were at 1000 entries as well


Damn 1000 that's a lot


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn 1000 that's a lot


It's everyones last chance to make it to vegas, sounds high but not hard to believe. We shall see


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its going to be a long day


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*​EL PASO?*


96tein said:


> It's everyones last chance to make it to vegas, sounds high but not hard to believe. We shall see


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *​EL PASO?*


Around cali area, not a lot of people being so close to vegas can afford a drive to texas and the vegas back to back.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

true true


96tein said:


> Around cali area, not a lot of people being so close to vegas can afford a drive to texas and the vegas back to back.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*to all driving or making the trip be safe out there TTT*


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll, Skate or Ryde, Dragon Slayer will be on their way in the morning.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Good thing I left clown at home lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got to Fresno. Anyone still up?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea were u guys at in fresno


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

At la quinta gettin our drink on. Heartbreaker already set up ready for tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Yea were u guys at in fresno


Right here with Casper. Bout to head back up to go see Dave.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Going to be busy day for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Going to be busy day for me


Yup, where you at?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Is it rideable.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Southside customs Tijuana


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Is it rideable.....


Yup


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup, where you at?


Im working the gate tell noon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Right here with Casper. Bout to head back up to go see Dave.


Had a great time last nite see you guys later about 4:00


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

dave_st23 said:


> Had a great time last nite see you guys later about 4:00


Same here bro. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Damn Raul u make me wanna leave my daughters tournament and get down to the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like a great show! wish i was able to make it!:thumbsup:good luck out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT SHOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS...!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> GREAT SHOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS...!!!


It was a cool show had a good time meeting up whit my homies from topdogs....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

post em pics


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> It was a cool show had a good time meeting up whit my homies from topdogs....


WAS UP MIKEY YUP ALWAYS A GOOD TIME SEE IN VEGAS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS BIKR CLUB 7 ENTRIES 7 PLACED..
PURPLE REINA 3RD 16' STREET
LIL ANTS TRIKE 2ND SEMI TRIKE
OG TRIKE 2ND STREET TRIKE
FLIRT 2ND 20' STREET
GOTHAMS FINEST 1ST 20' STREET
DOGGY STYLE 1ST 16' STREET
LIL MALDITO 1ST 16' SEMI & 2ND BEST OF SHOW...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP MIKEY YUP ALWAYS A GOOD TIME SEE IN VEGAS...


yup Going to be fun


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Meh.........


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Meh.........


Meh what?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Who got 1st and 3rd best of show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Who got 1st and 3rd best of show?


1st place was venom


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugar rush took 3rd place semi


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

do you guys have a pic of the New Style trike that took 3rd place best trike?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> do you guys have a pic of the New Style trike that took 3rd place best trike?


I DO


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> I DO


 do you feel like posting it please. we didn't see it.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> do you feel like posting it please. we didn't see it.


NAH I DONT FEEL LIKE IT RIGHT NOW..


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> NAH I DONT FEEL LIKE IT RIGHT NOW..


Whatever :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POST PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Widow maker 2nd place full custom


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

51/50 first place 12" radical


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Widow maker 2nd place full custom


Congrats bro


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> 51/50 first place 12" radical


Congrats


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Who took 2nd best of show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

David831 said:


> Who took 2nd best of show


LIL MALDITO..TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB FRESNO


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

David831 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PICS POSTED ON MY TOPIC..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who got 3rd best bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a great time hangin with everyone


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I had a great time hangin with everyone


it was nice meeting you ce 707


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I had a great time hangin with everyone


Same here TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> I had a great time hangin with everyone


X2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

haro amado said:


> it was nice meeting you ce 707


 like wise brotha congrats on the win this show brought out some good comp


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

doe's anybody know who took 3rd place best of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

X3 it was nice meeting new people and kicking with everyone at the show. See everybody at Vegas super show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

For sure bro im looking forward to seeing everyone out there


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

1 semi and outstanding engraving .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 683875
> 1 semi and outstanding engraving .


Congrats on the win bro. Really nice bike. See u in Vegas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I think this one got 3rd bos not sure tho...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR ,*


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 683881
> *MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR ,*


 congrats on the win. the car looks real good in person. see u in vegas


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Best of show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2nd best of show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 683881
> *MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR ,*


 they called u again for best of show pedal car after u left


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

La Reina






azteca Elite


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> like wise brotha congrats on the win this show brought out some good comp


yup it was fun im happy with wat i got ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

La Reina
View attachment 683911
azteca Elite 3 rd best if show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> La Reina
> View attachment 683911
> azteca Elite 3 rd best if show


congrats bro bike looking good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> they called u again for best of show pedal car after u left[/QUOTE
> the homie casper hit me up and told me he got them for me i went back to pick them up good looking out casper :thumbsup:
> it was nice talking to u mike bike was lloking good like always see u in vegas


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Who took 1st bos


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> Who took 1st bos


Venom


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 683881
> *MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR ,*


congrats homie I told you let the pedal car do the talk now time for that photoshoot


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

haro amado said:


> 51/50 first place 12" radical


congrats


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Sugar rush took 3rd place semi


congrats Socio


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats homie I told you let the pedal car do the talk now time for that photoshoot


Yea sir compa time for that shoot Ttt


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 683881
> *MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR ,*


Congrats homie ur peddal car is killing the game by FAR best pedal car out ..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

watson rider said:


> Congrats homie ur peddal car is killing the game by FAR best pedal car out ..


Thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats homie I told you let the pedal car do the talk now time for that photoshoot


Simon bro thanks it was nice seeing u and the wife i need to set it up so thay could shoot it


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats


Thanks and gratulations on your 3rd place


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

See some of u all in vegas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

707 wats up bro it was nice talking to u


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> 707 wats up bro it was nice talking to u


 sup brotha like wise congrats on the winn bro how was your drive home


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> sup brotha like wise congrats on the winn bro how was your drive home


thanks bro its was not to bad a lil long but it was all good but dam i was tired the next day lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> thanks bro its was not to bad a lil long but it was all good but dam i was tired the next day lol


Haha i got home at 2 in the morning slept all day sunday and still tired


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

haro amado said:


> Thanks and gratulations on your 3rd place


thx


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > they called u again for best of show pedal car after u left
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

damn I just got back my score sheet for this show and all I can say is they need to get better judges. my score sheet was a joke :buttkick:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Were can i get my score


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn I just got back my score sheet for this show and all I can say is they need to get better judges. my score sheet was a joke :buttkick:


What did u score ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

X2 who do i call or email for.my score sheet


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 who do i call or email for.my score sheet


why u wanna know u beat me lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> why u wanna know u beat me lol


That is way to funny lol


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 who do i call or email for.my score sheet


I would also like to know. Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn I just got back my score sheet for this show and all I can say is they need to get better judges. my score sheet was a joke :buttkick:


What were your scores?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

u have to email [email protected] and give him the show, entry and category u were in. the most you can get is 200 and all I got was 87 points. my car is 90 percent hand made at home and I got 6 points for custom parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> u have to email [email protected] and give him the show, entry and category u were in. the most you can get is 200 and all I got was 87 points. my car is 90 percent hand made at home and I got 6 points for custom parts


It sounds like you were lacking in some of the points catagories. What did you score for mods and paint?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 683284


I can tell you right now that the pedal cars that beat you had better paint then yours.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

There was alot of comp out there


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

for mods I got 13 and for paint I got 14. im not saying the guys who beat me didn't deserve it, both shaggys car and chop tops car are done really well. im just saying that I don't think the guy really looked at my car. accessories I got 3 points yet I have an indash touch screen, sound system built into car, I have a complete engraved engine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is just me guessing, but I think there might have been two problems. 1, the judge already knows these other two pedal cars so he might know more about them. I think I even saw shaggy talking to the judge about his pedal car too. 2, I can see how the judge might not have been able to get close enough to see all the detail of your pedal car with that big display. The other pedal cars, you were able to get closer. I don't know man, that's why I always wait for the judge to see what he does or says.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds like the judging was messed up on the bikes and pedal cars just like the regular cars. That's what happens when you don't have the right crew.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

64Rag said:


> Sounds like the judging was messed up on the bikes and pedal cars just like the regular cars. That's what happens when you don't have the right crew.


It was the same judge that Lrm always uses.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont think he did a good job but fuck it lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the Category were all fuck up mini mouse is the same car u have and he was in spacial I Make no sense


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is why I always say, ask to talk to the judge when you go to get your award. The judges will talk to you. That's what they are there for. Fuck it, put them on the spot.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I think people like crying about it more lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

64Rag said:


> Sounds like the judging was messed up on the bikes and pedal cars just like the regular cars. That's what happens when you don't have the right crew.


they came from LRM an ive had problems with him since 03 an whos on ur crew judging bikes ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> I think people like crying about it more lol


I don't think it's that. I'm not talking about anyone posting in this topic but I think sometimes people really can't believe that there might be a better bike/pedal car then theirs.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> I think the Category were all fuck up mini mouse is the same car u have and he was in spacial I Make no sense


 exactly!!!! the judge even told me right away "u don't have pedals so ur in special interest". and iwas down with that until I heard my number called in pedal car class


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> I think people like crying about it more lol


Yep thats it ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Yep thats it ?


Lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> exactly!!!! the judge even told me right away "u don't have pedals so ur in special interest". and iwas down with that until I heard my number called in pedal car class


EITHER WAY YOU WOULD IF PLACED 3RD IN SPECIAL INTEREST CLASS SO IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER WHAT CLASS YOU WERE IN..


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> EITHER WAY YOU WOULD IF PLACED 3RD IN SPECIAL INTEREST CLASS SO IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER WHAT CLASS YOU WERE IN..


Bro it wasnt about wut place i would have placed, i know i lost to 2 of the beat cars out there. Its about really looking at a persons entry n seeing wuts done to it. 
But if ur aaying no matter wut i would have placed 3rd to anyone else then y dont u step into one of the 2 classes. Let me know n if u think u can build something better. If u think u can build something from scratch and do better let me know, i can always build another one.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats to all who place .
In my opinion the right pedal car won .

Ive been showing Lilyrose62 for 4yr the old skool way on a rug like the real cars .
Now a days people have a 70s style living room set around their pedal cars. 
My daughters PC Its been the same for the past 4yrs and my daughter has fun RIDING IT all this yrs . 
Trophys are cool we got lots of them.
but it feel beter to see ALL the people at the show taking pics and asking ?s about it . These are kids toys for kids . if u build ur kid a toy for a trophy and not for ur kid to use or enjoy ur in this for the wrong reason ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wise wards bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I don't think it's that. I'm not talking about anyone posting in this topic but I think sometimes people really can't believe that there might be a better bike/pedal car then theirs.



:roflmao:y si


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

watson rider said:


> Congrats to all who place .
> In my opinion the right pedal car won .
> 
> Ive been showing Lilyrose62 for 4yr the old skool way on a rug like the real cars .
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Will be there!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------

